# Curious as to my bettas "type"



## drg889 (Jan 6, 2011)

I got a female about a year ago, and i've been wondering as to it's fin type, the tail looks like a spade, but im not betta expert haha. the cup i bought her in from petsmart just said "female betta" any classifications would be appreciated


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

She's a veil tail, you can tell by the elongated fins shape


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

She's a Spadetail betta. Female Veiltail bettas are short and rounded.

female veiltail:
http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_le94dgNGqw1qe2rwfo1_400.jpg

female spadetail:
http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:...DX-heR0wYzfmqJpGUqT0LoYsec1PPMav8Tfn_ele3Mpgg


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Actually no, she's not a spade tail. She's a VT. Both pics you posted are VT, just one has longer fins. VT females IME tend to get longer fins as they get older and some just tend to have longer fins in general.

A spade tail really isn't a tail type it's a different formation of a VT or PK tail, the fish is still a VT but with a broad caudal base that comes to a point. As you can see in both the OPs pic and the pic you listed both long finned females do not have a broad caudal base.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

She's a pretty little VT, and +1 to 1fish2fish.


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

She's a cambodian VT right? I have a cambodian girl but her tail is much shorter. I bought her in August and her body has gotten longer/thicker but her tail isn't getting long though.


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

I've always considered a Spade tail to be a different form of Veil tail, like the difference between a Double tail and a Double Veil tail. They are the same, but different.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

To really be considered a unique and separate tail type it should breed true, "spade tails" don't breed true, at least that I know of.


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

I also thought that since they are shown in the "Betta Tails & Colors list" here on the sight that they would be considered their own type. ;-)


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

She's sooooo cute, you're lucky to have a female with such long finnage =D Definitely a veil-tail, her tail isn't even enough or pointy enough to be a true spade. I like her little face, it looks like she's sticking her nose in the air XD


----------



## drg889 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for the facts, i assumed she was a VT when i first got her (since the petsmart here only has male VTs/CTs and "female" bettas).

I was surprised how big and beautiful she grew up to be! Her body was about 1/2 the size when i first got her, a pale pinkish color but has more of a tan/orange look. Her spade-shaped fin was literally 1/5 the size of it is now, with a beautiful darkish-red color that contains blue stripes along it. it's amazing how well these fish grow after just a year.

she's also mighty feisty, she actually jumps a bit out of the water when my fingers are even remotely close to the water hehe.

but thanks again everyone!


----------

